# Can't upload pictures...



## daveomak

New or old pics I've loaded before, won't upload......


----------



## pc farmer

Just did this from my laptop.


----------



## Rings Я Us

Your rack is crooked. Can you fix it? I won't be able to sleep.. OCD :D






Actually I was just checking to see if I could still upload a pic..


----------



## motocrash

Allrite...Who's a goin' round sayin' pics aint a loadin'
Uploaded from PC


----------



## smokeymose

daveomak said:


> New or old pics I've loaded before, won't upload......


I guess you have to be a computer expert now to do anything here now, Dave, and gosh help you if you use a tablet.
I’m about ready to throw in the towel....


----------



## cmayna

I use my SMF phone app to upload pics.  I then use my lap top to add text.


----------



## daveomak

NOPE !!!!

I have to save the pictures to the GALLERY...  then go in and try to find them and load them into a thread..   Holey kee-rap this is labor intensive..












BLT1 006.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Aug 7, 2016


----------



## motocrash

I'm no Techie by any stretch but it seems very strange that only some people are having problems and now.What's it been... 2 months since the format change?


----------



## daveomak

motocrash said:


> I'm no Techie by any stretch but it seems very strange that only some people are having problems and now.What's it been... 2 months since the format change?



The forum does updates at least once per week..  Last one was either Thurs or Friday morning...   maybe some on the weekend also...   Anywho, it is being worked on ALL THE TIME....


----------



## motocrash

Well don't get too frustrated and leave us Papa Dave.We need your sage wisdom.


----------



## smokin218r

cmayna said:


> I use my SMF phone app to upload pics.  I then use my lap top to add text.


I can't figure out how to post from the phone app!
It asks me the location?? Heck if I know?
Last I looked it's right here in my phone!
The only way I can get it to work is on my PC. Copy and paste style.


----------



## motocrash

My phone is Android and when it asks location I hit documents and my phone goes to pictures.Select pic and done beside picking thumbnail or full.


----------



## smokin218r

It says insert URL.
Can't get past that.


----------



## motocrash

Have you tapped insert URL and seen what happens?


----------



## smokin218r

Yes, then insert. Nothing else come up.


----------



## smokin218r

It says "documents". 
I can't see them. 
Just inserts the above "img".


----------



## motocrash

You android too or iphone?


----------



## smokin218r

Holy [email protected]#$! I think I figured it out!


----------



## smokin218r

Android. I was clicking on the "photo" icon like I always did. Not the "upload" that I just got to work. Thanks for the push! I would have never figured it out...


----------



## motocrash

Hmm,I never downloaded an app
Presto! Roast Beast sammie!


----------



## daveomak

Click on MEDIA....  ADD MEDIA.....  Choose an album...  Upload image from your file...  click on that image and WAIT for it to load.. 
Then you will have to exit and go to the thread..  On the bar above, the black camera is where you will click...  it will open your media...  click on the pic you want..  a prompt will show in the posting frame...  when you post your reply the pic will appear...   or something like that....













2017-12-04 (2)



__ daveomak
__ Dec 5, 2017


----------



## smokin218r

And yes, I know my meat didn't reach the end of the bun...o_O


----------



## motocrash

I think that's what I've been hearing on other posts but didn't think of it.Don't click on the camera icon or no pics for you.Click on upload a file....


----------



## smokin218r

Dang Dave, isn't that a lot harder than before? Seems to me, not positive, but all I did before was click the icon?


----------



## motocrash

daveomak said:


> Click on MEDIA....  ADD MEDIA.....  Choose an album...  Upload image from your file...  click on that image and WAIT for it to load..
> Then you will have to exit and go to the thread..  On the bar above, the black camera is where you will click...  it will open your media...  click on the pic you want..  a prompt will show in the posting frame...  when you post your reply the pic will appear...   or something like that....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2017-12-04 (2)
> 
> 
> 
> __ daveomak
> __ Dec 5, 2017


Dave,on the bottom right of the dialog box is - Post Reply-Upload a File-More Options
Click on upload a file -then computer will pop a b


----------



## motocrash

Whoa,as I was typing an error code box popped up and cut off my post.Ok to continue


----------



## daveomak

Well now I can't  "Quote" a message...


----------



## motocrash

If you want to reply by quoting their whole post click reply in THEIR dialog box.If quoting part left click and run over it,it will turn blue and a black box will pop up prompting you to quote that part.


----------



## tropics

daveomak said:


> Well now I can't  "Quote" a message...


Maybe you need to change your browser,Like I have to do so I don't have to re-log in :(
Very sad Richie


----------



## motocrash

Oh,if you want to quote more than one persons whole post in your post click the +quote in THEIR box and it will prompt you to add some or all of them to your post,you then can pick or choose.


----------



## motocrash

tropics said:


> Maybe you need to change your browser,Like I have to do so I don't have to re-log in :(
> Very sad Richie


I don't think Dave is having _that _problem Richie.It seems some people have the measles and some have the mumps...


----------



## Rings Я Us

Mine is like this














Upload file, choose file,choose from what file.. click a pic to upload. Done!


----------



## motocrash

Rings Я Us said:


> Mine is like this
> View attachment 346674
> View attachment 346675
> View attachment 346676
> 
> 
> Upload file, choose file,choose from what file.. click a pic to upload. Done!


I think Dave is using a PC.It's a little different.


----------



## Rings Я Us

motocrash said:


> I think Dave is using a PC.It's a little different.


Do you ever change your phone to desktop?


----------



## motocrash

No


----------



## troutman




----------



## motocrash

Foreword by Stirling Moss !


----------



## troutman

motocrash said:


> Foreword by Stirling Moss !



I know, right ?!  Where in the world did that dig up Mr. La Mans from ?  And a Knight on top of that .....


----------



## motocrash

Arguably the best race car driver ever.No argument here though.


----------



## smokeymose

cmayna said:


> I use my SMF phone app to upload pics.  I then use my lap top to add text.


SMF phone app?


----------



## motocrash

I don't know smoke.You'd have to ask him.I just said  -ok google smoking meat forums .com- and then signed in,tapped keep me signed in and never looked back.


----------



## smokeymose

motocrash said:


> I don't know smoke.You'd have to ask him.I just said  -ok google smoking meat forums .com- and then signed in,tapped keep me signed in and never looked back.


Same here, moto. A couple of years ago...
I think part of my problem is that I prefer a tablet over a laptop or desktop (I like to sit back and hold it like a book). I just switched not long ago from a Nexus 7 to an Ipad, so there’s another learning curve! Seems like a lot of hoops to hop through when it used to be fairly simple, but you know how us older farts are. We get cranky when things change from what we’re used to :)
I don’t have as much time as some to play with it, but I’ll get it sorted out. Got a sausage & chicken Gumbo I’ve been wanting to post...


----------



## motocrash

Isn't technology grand.We just catch up and it leaps forward again :( Gumbo sounds good.I'm trying a new Chili recipe tonight.Sweet Corn Pone is in the oven.Make it in muffin top pans MMMM


----------



## daveomak

*OK...  figured out what the problem is....

The new format will NOT take pictures as large, or as detailed, or as "something" I don't know about...
I have to crop my pictures so less stuff is transferred..  What a PITA...

About quotes...  I still can't quote stuff...

I do like the drag and drop..  *


----------



## motocrash

Sweet! Looking forward to some good QView Dave!


----------



## johnmeyer

I just tried uploading a picture. 

IT IS STILL BROKEN!!


----------



## daveomak

I go to my pictures section on my computer...  click and hold on the pic and drag and drop...   Seems that step MUST be done before writing in the reply box, sometimes...  shit if I know...  I'm having trouble with alternative methods...  Copy and paste works, "sometimes"....  "upload a file" never works for me now....  "quote" never works for me now... that's a copy and paste also...


----------



## johnmeyer

Yeah, I forgot about the drag 'n drop method. I wish I didn't have to remember all these workarounds. The "upload a file" button should simply be taken out until and unless they can get it working. Not much point in having a button that does nothing more than generate error messages.


----------



## pc farmer

I can't get the drag and drop work.  Huge pics.  Screen sized pics


----------



## cmayna

*
Drag and drop (bombs away!!) works for me.....
	

		
			
		

		
	







*


----------



## mike5051

The "upload a file" button works for me.  It seems strange that some are having problems while others aren't!  The camera icon has never worked, but the reply with a quote, and the + quote buttons are working for me.  Lots of frustration with these "issues".

Mike


----------



## johnmeyer

cmayna said:


> *Drag and drop (bombs away!!) works for me.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 347437
> *


Ah, a Westy owner. My brother-in-law spends his life either working on his Westy or driving it across the country. It seems to have as much of a cult following as the old VW microbus.


----------



## bluewhisper

Heh heh can't you drop a Subaru turbo engine into one of those? There are some very fast VWs out there.


----------



## cmayna

Just tried to upload file and it also worked.  Oh and this is "Green Turd", named by the Westy who's name is apparently "White Trash",  according to the truck.


----------



## Greasemnky

Test


----------



## zerowin

Test!


----------



## johnmeyer

test

nope, didn't work. I clicked on the camera icon and got a list of my previously uploaded images (when this feature still worked). I then clicked on "upload a file". I clicked on a JPEG image and immediately got the error message "The following error occurred: there was a problem uploading your file."

So after four months, this still hasn't been fixed. 

AFIK, the drag/drop method still works.


----------



## zerowin

If it helps I uploaded the picture first then clicked the camera and selected the new picure and clicked full image.


----------



## hoity toit




----------

